# Spicy 2008 vs. 2010



## mik1984 (24. Februar 2010)

Servus,  ich stehe gerade vor der Eintscheidung ein neues Rad zu kaufen und habe im Laden um die Ecke zum gleichen Preis ein 2008er Spicy 516 und ein 2010er Spicy 316 angesehen. Vom Gewicht und den Teilen würde ich natürlich das 516 nehmen, was mir auch der Verkäufer riet. Aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob er hier  100%ig objektiv ist oder seinen Bestand leeren will.  Was meint Ihr? Gibt es zwischen den Jahrgängen signifikante verbesserungen? Ist der Nachlass für das Auslaufmodell angemessen? Ich danke schon mal für alle Antworten denn ich kenne mich nicht so super gut aus.


----------



## Brainspiller (24. Februar 2010)

Also hier hab ich irgendwo gelesen dass in 2009 die Bolzen an den Gelenkpunkten geändert wurden. Die 2008er sind wohl ab und an gebrochen.
Berichten zufolge wird das aber ohne Probleme ersetzt.
Was die mit den Rädern gefahren / gesprungen sind weiss ich nicht.

Die Dämpfer haben glaub ich auch irgendwann ein leicht geändertes Setup bekommen, ob das jetzt von 08 auf 09 oder erst im aktuellen Modelljahr war kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Bei den aktuellen ist das Oberrohr 5mm kürzer als bei den älteren Jahrgängen. 

Die 10er Modelle haben kürzere Vorbauten und eine gerade Sattelstütze.
Mir war die gekröpfte Stütze an meinem 09er insgesamt zu hecklastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Februar 2010)

Die Hauptschwingenbefestigungen sind geändert worden. Ebenso gewährleistet Lapierre für die Räder ab 2009 eine 5-Jahres-Garantie. Für die Räder davor nur 2 Jahre.


----------



## Trailheidi (25. März 2010)

Hallo, will das Spicy 516 Lady in meine Sammlung aufnehmen 
2010 wird das Bike ja für Mädels nicht mehr angeboten und verfügbar ist noch das 08er und das 09er Modell. Weiß jemand, ob es da gravierende Unterschiede (außer dem Preis) gibt?


----------

